# Rod holders...........again........



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Yakkers

Back again, and yes still wiaiting on my yak! but I did take a paddle on my mates yak today, same as mine and am now considering my rod holder options......in an ideal world there would be a single mount, with two tubes for two rods.....with me? I guess what I am saying is, I will have a console between my legs, I would like to place one mount that can hold two rods, I guess in a Y shape.....I have not come accross one. Does anyone know where I can get one? or recommend someone to make one?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

There is the scotty tripple which has three mounts on the one base.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYBbSkUAADjfgAASQOcAEKRAmAA/79+gMAEraAamJik2mppmpoDQZNPQap6nommajRoAAABpoJMSaNTxoU2poMEIQVrYw1y79Z5EaaCaa+dEqcltWWDNe7JYiF8jwuUnYahKiKYXTyDjJUga5YXGszINJg3nSR/gIYQfMkK1ey0uOmhC5EDv5RmSzr7o6hh13xbXYMSrpQeawdKVusoD2YRQMFMzl+wf+4qCnDP0XijXue0eOdMQPg6MOSbKqBQSe7fXSuZlGr4Yq8SCioXflNBroosnil4e5hztm8AFReW9OgXAu0DogiD6rmyOMgvvrIfd7TxGb2txMB6BNCTzy8EqqcAuTvVolA0AenzwFaGkoYpacbJLAhWeYuQTJhUFyYLIC8gQwQZLQzdiB/i7kinChIQC2lIo


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I think 90mm back from your foot has been quoted a few times.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Aleg

IMHO it depends on your fishing situation. If you're trolling with an overhead for big pelagics your approach is going to be a lot different than if you're bait fishing for whiting in shallow water. I see you don't even have your yak yet. I suggest that you don't jump the gun, that you get your yak, sit in it at home and simulate your fishing situation. Then try to set up temporary holders without permanently modifying your yak and go fishing. You may find my ideas about my $5 Espri trolling rod holder useful. See my Espri under "Rigged Kayaks".

Oh, and leash your rods...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for your input. I am thinking of only having one holder now, in the console part between my toes and behind the sounder.......I will be mailnly paddling to spots to fish and not doing so much trolling, so i guess going for two is a bit overkill for my situation anyway....however if I can find a dual rod holder (single mount) I will look seriously at it. Does anyone know Scottys web site address? google takes me to people seloing their gear, but i cannot locate this dual model.......

Cheers
Ashley


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Heya Ashley,

I have the Scotty Tripple that Karl mentioned.

Brilliant for trolling two rods up front, and it also has a section along the front where you can hang lures which you are currently using, and also places pliers and scissors. After having mine, I doubt I would have another yak without it as it suits my style of fishing perfectly.

The other great thing is the Scotty Triple can be removed and revert back to being a single up front rod holder depending on how you are fishing at any given time.

Only problem is the system is not at all cheap......but for me worth every cent


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Holy Mackerel (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd recommend two flush mounts behind your seat, then paddle, and fish a few times, to get an idea where you would like other rod holders. Two flush mounts behind the seat is good for trolling, and storing a rod not in use. Also a safe bet they won't be in the way of anything..










As Redpheonix says, your paddle stroke can get in the way. Another thing I learned on my last kayak was I put a scotty rod holder on the bow, and I couldn't reach it, or my 7ft heavy rods couldnt fit in it because of the angle. Before you mount a rod holder, put a rod in it, see if it has enough clearance, or that is reach able. my dos pesos...

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on the best way to work out whether a rod-holder placement is going to interfere with the paddle stroke, prior to drilling?


Red as Karl said, in the forum early days, The Mariner who has fitted many kayaks suggested 90mm from feet as the spot for a holder on the side gunwales.

Both my yaks were done using that measurement and stroke is no problem, and for this old fat gut rods can be reached OK; the rear flushmounts are no problem as the rod slopes away when in the holder


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Alright, this is what i am going to do.....single rod holder up the front in front of the feet 90mm and between the legs, insert a flush mount behind (it comes with one but i will use that for the net) as the idea of having two rods certainly appeals to me (as red said, one with Sp and the other Hard body) and i guess use the one out the back for trolling.......

Tought choices, but I guess it will work for me. That picture that you attached red, where those holders are it will be in the way of my paddle, for to close.........and i have about 10 rods to choose from so i guess some will be suitable and some wont.......but the prime ones are sp rods so the reel sits back pretty far and shouldn't casue any issues up the front.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTRTMkMAADLfgAASUOeCkiAgHCo/7/+gMAEaqIin6Cmpp6mam1NqMRkAA9QY00GgBk0BkaaGJowamBJlR+SYnqjaj0gGRsmoUA/kky/vdN6aoLPt8dAWMrv3rL7EYTfbpJGMzd3RGmq+1ejDyppUVYfvzdfnApRta2y8L24xcwowAGJpgOHHrHVm0NS3zPIKSmBoQ017IREfKTyAZBam8b+RVB/QeM7nidKVOQvmk2gbdIEde0yiTrpG0lslOKih+6lAig+/MUzykIvkYKUXgtUGLVpf2JEvnMYPBdaMOJkI2wmvAflkOQxL62TC7AzNzIJVk4OhBYeLoM2j3Y4MUqKZZAvC4PCDlNrBnzMbgkWiPcIVsntfFTcv4u5IpwoSBopmSGA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

aleg75 said:


> ....single rod holder up the front in front of the feet 90mm and between the legs,


Ash

The 90mm measure is on the gunwale, and from your feet _nearer, not further forward_ compare my yaks in Rigged kayaks re footrests and holder

A holder in the middle would not interfere with your stroking any closer than probably level with your shins, the issue in this position would be where is the rod's butt in relation to your feet/legs


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > Tought choices, but I guess it will work for me. That picture that you attached red, where those holders are it will be in the way of my paddle
> ...


hey Red, yeah I am with you, comes fitted with one behind the seat already, is going to be used for the net. But i will flush mount another for trolling and transport.

Ash


----------

